# Fastest Sync Speed



## pwp (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm constantly hitting the wall with slow flash sync speeds. Australian light can be hard, harsh and brutal, and when there is no option but to shoot through the middle of the day, fill flash is often a must.

Low powered options are obvious, HSS with speedlights often save the day, but a true high speed sync camera body would be brilliant to enable full use of Einsteins etc. I'm quietly hoping for 500th on the upcoming 7D2. I appreciate and understand why higher sync speeds on FF bodies is technically challenging, but how about APS-C?

My 1D Mk4 has a handy 300th sync, and my _long _retired EOS 1D had 500th sync. Brilliant.

Other than leaf shutter MF DSLR cameras, is there anything around that has _FAST _sync speeds? I'd even consider a sub-APS-C sensor provided it was acceptably high quality. Fuji? Panasonic? Olympus? Or (gasp...) Nikon? 

-PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2013)

there is NO way a future 7D is gonna beat the flagship 1Dx in this realm
you can always go with odins and monolights for added punch and use whatever shutter speed you like
(note i've only tested this on my elinchrom lights and i'm not sure if the odin combo will work on einsteins)

or just ganglight a ton of speedlights in HSS I usually go with a gang of 3 on one of these
through a 40" shoot through or into a silver brolly

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Adjustable-Tri-Flash-Sockets-Hot-Shoe-Cold-Shoe-Mount-Bracket-umbrella-Holder-/170717486460?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item27bf8e1d7c

all driven by the odins of course


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

Willing to use a smaller sensor? The PowerShot G15 syncs at 1/2000 s (electronic shutter). Willing to switch brands and shoot only at 35mm? The Sony RX-1 has a FF sensor and 1/2000 s X-sync. 

But if you stick with a Canon dSLR, your best bet is to knock down the ambient sunlight with an ND filter (maybe a CPL, too), and light the subject with a few Einsteins.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Willing to use a smaller sensor? The PowerShot G15 syncs at 1/2000 s (electronic shutter). Willing to switch brands and shoot only at 35mm? The Sony RX-1 has a FF sensor and 1/2000 s X-sync.
> 
> But if you stick with a Canon dSLR, your best bet is to knock down the ambient sunlight with an ND filter (maybe a CPL, too), and light the subject with a few Einsteins.



oooo i havent tested the EOS-M sync speed yet i know my fuji x10 was 1/500

and strangely enough in studio with studio lights the EOS-M AF using the shutter button is at least as fast as the 600D i was testing it against, it didnt have the sluggish drag it usually has


----------



## pwp (Jan 23, 2013)

Wickidwombat I think the sync speed of the EOS M is a lazy 1/200th sec. Here's a spec list...
http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/07/23/Canon-announces-EOS-M-mirrorless-system-camera-hands-on-preview#specs 
And thanks, I'll check out Odin/Einstein compatibility.

Neuro, I have a G15 which is fun for happy snaps but definitely not commercial quality with its tiny sensor and challenging dynamic range. The highlights blow abruptly and mercilessly far sooner than my requirements demand. Pity, otherwise it's a very cool little camera.

Privatebydesign, you still have a 1D? Now there's a piece of history. I'd hang onto that...

-PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 24, 2013)

pwp said:


> Wickidwombat I think the sync speed of the EOS M is a lazy 1/200th sec. Here's a spec list...
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/07/23/Canon-announces-EOS-M-mirrorless-system-camera-hands-on-preview#specs
> And thanks, I'll check out Odin/Einstein compatibility.
> 
> ...



lol I sold my 1D for $500 last year


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't mean to belabor the obvious...but have you tried using some reflectors and diffusers? If your problem is too much light, seems to me that you'll get much better results taming it than trying to fight it. You won't have to worry about color balance problems, fill ratios generally magically "just work," you can easily get big, soft light, and it's all damned cheap.

Plus, your models are probably squinting. Give them some shade and they'll relax and open their eyes while you simultaneously soften the light.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Forceflow (Jan 24, 2013)

Uhm... what about high-speed flash synch? I don't know if Canon flashes support this, but when using my SIGMA 610 DG Super I can set it to FP mode and then use pretty much any shutter speed I want. It works like a charm in situations just like you described. I must admit I don't know what the limitations on FP mode is, but I use it to lessen the harsh shadows on bright days when working with wide open apertures.
I don't have any examples of this online right now, but if you are interested I can dig up some examples later tonight I think. Though I am sure the folks here will now what issues you might run into when doing things like that.


----------



## rs (Jan 24, 2013)

SLR's with 1/500 sync speed have at least one electronic curtain. Anything else with very high sync speeds either has electronic or a central shutter, such as the Fuji X100 - it can sync at up to 1/4000th of a sec, as long as the lens isn't wide open.

The 1D mk IV had its 1.3x sensor shutter capable of syncing at 1/300th of a sec, but that shutter doesn't move as fast as the 1D X shutter which covers the larger FF sensor in 1/250th of a sec. A shutter moving at the same speed as the 1D X's over a smaller 1.6x sensor could offer a sync speed of 1/400th of a sec.

The next question is, will they make what is physically possible?


----------



## Pixelsign (Jan 24, 2013)

rs said:


> The next question is, will they make what is physically possible?



very good question


----------



## pwp (Jan 24, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I don't mean to belabor the obvious...but have you tried using some reflectors and diffusers? If your problem is too much light, seems to me that you'll get much better results taming it than trying to fight it.
> b&


You're absolutely right, these strategies should be a first choice. When use of reflectors and diffusers is not practical or possible, fill flash used intelligently and with affinity for the subject & environment can be a powerful creative tool. Often a combination of all three can deliver the best result in difficult conditions. 



Forceflow said:


> Uhm... what about high-speed flash synch?


Yes, high-speed flash sync (HSS) is a godsend at times, and a 100% valid tool. But it's major limitation is vastly reduced output and extreme power consumption. My holy grail for this week is a body with meaningful high flash sync speed (excluding medium format bodies). Even 500th/sec is almost holy grail material. For the jobs I do, 200th/sec on the 5D3 is just not fast enough.

-PW


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 24, 2013)

A nikon D40?


----------



## rs (Jan 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> A nikon D40?


According to wikipedia: 'Due to its hybrid electronic/mechanical shutter, it is in fact possible to flash sync the D40 beyond its published 1/500 maximum sync speed up to its maximum shutter speed of 1/4000.'

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikon_D40


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup, thats why I suggested it!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish my 5D3 had a 1/250 sync speed.  perhaps canon will do this in the 5D4?


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 24, 2013)

Dont think so. The 6D even got 1/180 probably to give another reason to get a higher priced body. I guess they will leave the faster syncs to the 1D series, cuz thats what professionals use with their flash firing going wild


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Dont think so. The 6D even got 1/180 probably to give another reason to get a higher priced body. I guess they will leave the faster syncs to the 1D series, cuz thats what professionals use with their flash firing going wild



If they did do it, I'd buy one.


----------



## pwp (Jan 24, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm constantly hitting the wall with slow flash sync speeds. Australian light can be hard, harsh and brutal, and when there is no option but to shoot through the middle of the day, fill flash is often a must.
> ...



_Riiiight_! Thanks for that. I feel OK about this matter now. I should have been completely satisfied with 1/200 sec sync and stop pushing the boundaries of how I can achieve a great shot in difficult conditions.

And thanks paul13walnut5, I'll check out the D40.

-PW


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

If using speedlight or speedlights on HS up to 1/8000 sync is still not enough power...
fastest DSLR Ive used is 250th. with larger output like Profoto 7b. need more power add another one.. now thats at 2400ws need more then go X4 or generator A/C with 2X 2400 units...
the problem usually is how big an area of light you are creating at what distance.

if you want to kill the sun overhead fly a 8x8 or 12X12 overhead and light from the side.


----------

